# 1,000 posts!!!



## Freebird (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey I got to 1,000 posts! Is there some kind of prize for that?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 4, 2008)

Indeed it is buddy.....YOU BUY US ALL A ROUND...!!!


----------



## A4K (Jun 4, 2008)

Well said, Jan! I still owe ya's a round too, and I see Mr. Lucky is heading for the five round mark..


----------



## Freebird (Jun 4, 2008)

A prize something like this?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 4, 2008)

Nope, sorry Mr Freebird, she's Miss 2000 posts....


----------



## Heinz (Jun 4, 2008)

I missed out then..............


----------



## Freebird (Jun 4, 2008)

Whats the prize for 1,000 posts then?

Probably just a book or something like that...


----------



## Henk (Jun 4, 2008)

I missed the 1000th and 2000th post prize, this is not right!


----------



## Heinz (Jun 4, 2008)

I just realised I missed 3000 too................


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 4, 2008)

just wait what les gives you for your 1000 post present freebird!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2008)

In that case I'd run for cover NOW freebird!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 4, 2008)

I got my 1000th post present from Les, the dirty little so and so. (walks away still limping)


----------



## Njaco (Jun 4, 2008)

Congrats, Freebird!


----------



## ccheese (Jun 4, 2008)

Chris...... You're inhumane.....

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## trackend (Jun 4, 2008)

Oi were did you get my ex's picture NJ ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 4, 2008)

So they retired.....eerrrmmm.....her then?


----------



## Freebird (Jun 4, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> So they retired.....eerrrmmm.....her then?




Or she was the 500 point babe....


----------



## Njaco (Jun 4, 2008)

I just hope she ain't the 5,000 prize!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 4, 2008)

Looking in the archives, I see that it was the 250 mark...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 4, 2008)

Good lord, that's the kinda thing that will may a guy stop coming to this site!!!
Contrary to the Breaking News thread looking at that type of cleavage could cause you're heart to stop altogether.


----------



## marshall (Jun 4, 2008)

I guess I won't be posting much here...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 4, 2008)

Good one, marshall!


----------



## Freebird (Jun 4, 2008)

marshall said:


> I guess I won't be posting much here...



Just think Marshall, another 194 posts and the "250 post" girl of your dreams {*Nightmares*!!}   could show up at your door!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 4, 2008)

Be afraid, be very afraid..... *evil laughter*


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2008)

I never got a prize for anyone of the "milestones" (not that I care especially with the quality of the prizes on other)...


----------



## Njaco (Jun 4, 2008)

Thats because only you, Cheddar and Adler have been able to enjoy the 10,000 post award!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2008)

Ah that is better now wonder what I'll get for 15,000...


----------



## Henk (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh yes.


----------



## Soren (Jun 5, 2008)

Phewweee! Those two ugly previous ones must be the "banned member reward" !

I gotta go watch the BREAKING NEWS!! thread to wash my eyes of all this uncleanliness!


----------



## Henk (Jun 6, 2008)

Ha ha ha...


----------

